# How to install solar panels



## outdoorsmann (Mar 22, 2007)

Harbor Freight tools has 2 solar panels for $249 and an inverter for about $30. Can these be installed to power a refrigerator and light bulbs? Do I need to buy other materials such as storage batteries cable etc? Are there any websites that show how to install solar systems using simple non technical language?


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

You need to know the power requirements for your fridge and lightbulbs.
Then see if the panels and inverter can handle that load.

You will need batteries if you want things to work when it's dark out or when it's cloudy and the panels aren't working at 100%.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

outdoorsmann said:


> Harbor Freight tools has 2 solar panels for $249 and an inverter for about $30. Can these be installed to power a refrigerator and light bulbs? Do I need to buy other materials such as storage batteries cable etc? Are there any websites that show how to install solar systems using simple non technical language?


The $249 system is a 45 watt(3, 15 watt panels). It would just not be big enough to run a "small Regular" fridge for every day usage. It would be best to get a propane fridge. I found one out of a camper for $50 years ago and it still works good!! Good Luck!!


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

$ 30 buck inverters are junk.

Here we go again . . .the likes of HF *selling* stuff to folks who haven't a clue as to what todo with it.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

That $300 setup will power a small item, like a laptop computer or so, while the sun is shining.

To power something with a motor (like a fridge) or more than one small lightbulb when you need it (during nightime) you will need a battery bank to store the power, a better inverter, likely several of the solar panels (anyhow eventually to store enough power) and a controller to make all the parts flow power from where it is now to where it will be needed later.

Note that the solar panel is 45 watts - that is about 1/2 of a regular single 100 watt light bulb you might have. From the 45 watts, you have to allow for less than perfect sunshine, sun angle, wire losses, inverter losses, and so on.

You probably will 'see' 35 watts or less from your 45 watt panel. And without batteries you would only get that power while the sun is shining.

So, you can not power very much with only 35 watts.

It takes a lot of $$$ to get a photovoltic array big enough to matter. There is no easy way around that reality.

--->Paul


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I was in a retail Harbor Freight store on Friday and wasn't impressed with the looks of the panels, and looks isn't what it is all about.

I agree with the others, however if you do charge a battery with such a setup you could use the inverter to power compact fluorescents of the 7-15 watt range.

I have a Vector 700 watt inverter that has proven to be an okay unit. It has very low draw when idling.

If you use your vehicle frequently you could also power the lights from off of a vehicle charged battery. Preferably by installing an isolator and charging an additional battery so as not to use too much power from your starting battery.

Personally I'd rather see you plunk your $300 into a small gasoline engine, one wire alternator, inverter, and battery. You would still have gasoline to purchase but would be assured of battery charging. You would only need to run it long enough to replace the consumed watts.

I think there might have been plans on here at one time to install an alternator onto an old lawn mower for the purpose of charging a battery. The mower might have even had the battery mounted on it so the entire unit could be wheeled to point of need.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

These "solar panels" and inverter are more chinese crap put on the market for people that still have'nt learned that QUALITY MATTERS...spend the money on good stuff and 25yrs from now they will be going strong..


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

I went to Harbor Freight 3 weeks ago and bought the 45 watt set-up just to put on my tractor shed I just built. The Charge controller lasted about 30 seconds, but Harbor Freight sent me another one for free and I kept the old one. I use the two lights that came with the set-up to light my shed at night----For $200 I am satisfied----I have 6 more of the 15watt panels just like the ones in this kit and have had them in my solar set-up for a few years and they were well used when I got them--They are working good. I don't Like the Charge Controller in this kit, but I would buy another kit just like this If I had another building that need some "Power". I do have a 1500 watt solar set-up--and most of the panels are 25 year war., but for $200 this is a OK set-up----I will keep my eyes open for a different charge controller used---or I will get a new "better" one when this one quits---Again. Randy


----------

